# MC2 - Extracting Too Fast



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been making reasonable express for a while now but in an effort to improve, I decided to fine tune my grinder, a mc2. The coffee was coming through far too quick so I made the grind finer.

It's now pulling 28g from 18g in about 15sec and the puck is a little wet. Any finer and the coffee struggles to extract, there is a lot of pressure build up and a very wet puck. I'm now at a but of a loss as to how to proceed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Through what machine ? Using fresh beans ? What did you do when fine tuning ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What machine and basket are you using?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Machine is fracino piccino. Beans are fresh from has beans. Using the standard double basket that is included.

Fine tuning was just making the grind finer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fresh as in less than 5 days past roast fresh?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How big a turn of the dial is going from 15 seconds to making the machine struggle?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Currently batch is 10 days after roast date but I have the same issue when 1 or 2 days after roast date.

About 180 degree turn from too quick to struggle. Also, I wouldn't have thought I would have had a wet puck when the extract is too quick.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I currently have the same issue with my porlex hand grinder when trying to dial in. either get 16-18 sec extraction with a wet puck or machine chokes.

It is only these beans though as my last 3 bags (bought a variety pack to try a few) dialed in fine to a nice 24 sec extraction so I guessed its just this bean that doesnt wanna play nice!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blackstone said:


> Currently batch is 10 days after roast date but I have the same issue when 1 or 2 days after roast date.
> 
> About 180 degree turn from too quick to struggle. Also, I wouldn't have thought I would have had a wet puck when the extract is too quick.


What happens when 90 degree?

Presumably :

0 degrees = 15 seconds

90 degrees = ????

180 degrees = chokes


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How does the espresso taste?

Ultimately if you are getting the right amount of espresso from the right amount of beans, and it tastes good, your wet puck is a non-issue.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It might be a good time to strip and clean the MC 2 of any old stale grounds and oil residue plus the build up on the underside of the top burr carrier. ( a good hard tooth brush helps )


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you considered upping the dose slightly.??

Ian


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

truegrace said:


> I currently have the same issue with my porlex hand grinder when trying to dial in. either get 16-18 sec extraction with a wet puck or machine chokes.
> 
> It is only these beans though as my last 3 bags (bought a variety pack to try a few) dialed in fine to a nice 24 sec extraction so I guessed its just this bean that doesnt wanna play nice!


all beans have so far had the same issue. just a bit lazy in getting round to resolving it actually.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> What happens when 90 degree?
> 
> Presumably :
> 
> ...


90 didnt ofter too much difference, maybe 17 seconds. this morning was slightly better and i hit about 20 secs for 25g out but the puck was still too wet


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> How does the espresso taste?
> 
> Ultimately if you are getting the right amount of espresso from the right amount of beans, and it tastes good, your wet puck is a non-issue.


thanks for this. i really like the taste so thats a non-issue


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

will try a good strip and clean on the weekend to see how that helps.

until recently i was using 19g in and i found that better but after advise from the forum, i switched back to 18g


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blackstone said:


> 90 didnt ofter too much difference, maybe 17 seconds. this morning was slightly better and i hit about 20 secs for 25g out but the puck was still too wet


Are you making coffee simply to get a solid puck, or to make a tasty espresso?

Ignore the wetness of the puck, aim for >25 seconds and see how it tastes.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Could the wetness of the puck be caused by a basket that is intended to hold more grinds than you are actually dosing. There is always a tolerance with baskets, if the maximum is say 22g, dosing less will obviously leave space and that's being filled with the water

Ian


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Are you making coffee simply to get a solid puck, or to make a tasty espresso?
> 
> Ignore the wetness of the puck, aim for >25 seconds and see how it tastes.


the latter obviously but i thought it was worth mentioning


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Could the wetness of the puck be caused by a basket that is intended to hold more grinds than you are actually dosing. There is always a tolerance with baskets, if the maximum is say 22g, dosing less will obviously leave space and that's being filled with the water
> 
> Ian


it does appear like the basket could and maybe should hold more. i will have to look at the max amount. for now i will ignore this and try to get to the bottom of the extraction time


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Blackstone said:


> it does appear like the basket could and maybe should hold more. i will have to look at the max amount. for now i will ignore this and try to get to the bottom of the extraction time


I think you will find that the dose is directly connected to the extraction time IMHO, I will await correction on this lol.

Ian


----------

